# Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*

I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.

I have concluded that I need to replace the current fence with something that will retain alignment.

Are there any LJ's out there who have a Bosch 4000 and experienced the same issue and if so, I would like to know how you have resolved it.

Thanks,

Dalec


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


Dalec 
I have a Bosch TS2000….and tho i do not share the same problem…I do have a problem with the BOSCH FENCE for my TS 2000 in that it will not move without chatter..i have tried everything …that i know of to try. I have not asked our esteemed group of LJ Woodworkers for their opinion.
I also have a BOSCH JIGSAW and it continuously will not tighten down the blade …

I am sure millions of people are satisfied with BOSCH

but

Now you know my opinion of BOSCH TOOLS ! ...
They are not Mercedes by any means …

And you do not have to wonder if i will buy any more BOSCH tools ..
Tho i was not able to answer your questions …I did want to add my BOSCH problems this BLOG.

I hope i have not taken away from your problems….and do hope you get some answers ..

Good luck with your Bosch 4000 fence 
thanks for your post …


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


Mike,

If you haven't tried waxing your fence and the contact surfaces with renaisance wax, you may want to give it a try. I waxed my fence at all the contact points between the fence and the rails. It now slides very smoothly. Other waxes work may also work.

My only issue is the keeping my fence aligned.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


I have a BOSCH 4000 table saw and I can't say I have had any problems with the fence being square. As far as the chatter goes…. ya depending on where I push on it it does chatter as it slides.


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


I have the Bosch 4000, and once it's set, it doesn't move, but getting it parallel is an exercise in futility. I have basically found that I now just push it "outward" with one hand while locking with the other. Better crooked "out" then pinching in, I guess.

I looked into aftermarket options and found nothing so far, but to be honest, I didn't work that hard at it. Please share if you find / implement something…

-b


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies.

Ben, I will contact you directly with some info I got from an individual who installed a Mule Cabinet - Accusquare fence on a Bosch 4000.

Dalec


----------



## gator9t9 (Apr 4, 2008)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


Dalec …I will try the waxing of fence and table contact area….I will try that before commenting or lamenting my purchase of Bosch Tools …

Thanks ..


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


Mike,

I was pleased with how much smoother the fence slides after waxing the rails. I also waxed the fence sides and table top. It all helped with feeding stock through the saw much smoother.

Dalec


----------



## kansas (Apr 7, 2008)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


I have a Bosch 4000. For a long time I was very pleased with this saw but then I started having bearing troubles. I've replaced the bearing 2x's, second time with bearings from a bearing supply store. Now the motor seems to have quit but bearings are fine. Not sure if it's the soft start or something worse but the parts were so expensive I couldn't see messing around with it anymore! I found a Delta unisaw used and I'm very pleased. I still have the Bosch if anyone around the Detroit area is interested in it for parts.


----------



## DanTheBuilder (Jul 23, 2011)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


kansas,

I just bought a used Bosch 4000 that works well but is missing just about all the parts that detach from the saw: rip fence, miter gauge, smart guard, riving knife, etc. If you still have a parts saw, please let me know and see if we can work out a win-win.

Dan


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread, but … sometimes, an auxiliary fence-added TO the stock fence-can cover a world of ills.

Signed … a happy 4100 owner


----------



## krashr (Dec 9, 2011)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


I know this is VERY old post, but does anyone have a Bosch 4000 they are parting out? Let me know, I'd message a few people above direct but need 5 posts… 4 more to go….


----------



## krashr (Dec 9, 2011)

dalec said:


> *Bosch 4000 Table Saw Fence*
> 
> I bought a used Bosch 4000 table saw about a year ago. I have found the fence simply won't stay parallel to the saw blade/miter slot. I set up the fence using a dial gauge. As precise as I have been, I have found, the fence setting won't stay parallel. As soon as I try to set the fence to rip, the outfeed end of the fence has drifted toward the saw presenting a potential kick back concern as well as an imprecise rip. This is a bench top/portable contractor saw, so I don't expect the precision of this table saw to be cabinet saw precise, but expect the fence to stay in alignment.
> 
> ...


ttt


----------

